# Haflinger gelding laying down. Not wanting to get up?!! HELP!



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

It rained a lot today and is very muddy and my house. This morning when I got back from church my pony was laying down. He was COVERED in mud like he had been rolling all over the place. I didn't think much of it, but now he is laying down the whole time and not eating anything. This pony is a super pig. I can see him from my house and he just lays there moves his feet and his head a little and thats it. I went out and had my brother go in to the pen b/c he usually gets up when someone goes into the pen, but this time he didn't. Not even when my brother gave him a little kick to get him up. I went and handed him my stick(like a whip, but I don't use it as such). My brother waved it at him and he got up, but he wasn't happy about it and tried to lie down again. I told my brother to move him around and bit and he did walk and I couldn't see anything wrong with his legs, but I couldn't see very well because of all the mud. When my brother left he layed down again and now he is moving some on the ground, but not getting up. I am going out to feed now and will see if he gets up, but if he doesn't I will be really scared. I haven't taken his temp, but his eyes might look a little glazed. I haven't ridden him in almost a week. he is 15 and always extremely healthy. I will give an update after I get back in. Any ideas on whats going on? as I note I don't think it is colic as he doesn't get fed barely anything he has ful acess to pasture and is a fat pony.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You are right. It's colic. Very serious. Get a vet. Banamine IV.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Agreed, don't let him roll anymore...Get a vet...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep sounds like colic..
Don't let him roll and I agree a vet is a good idea..


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Vet asap...especially as it sounds like he's been colicking for a good period of time


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree that it sounds like colic. Keep him up and walk him. Don't let him lay down. Get a vet out asap.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , keep walking and do not let him go down again , he can twist his gut. Keep walking no matter what till the vet comes.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers he recovers soon :hug:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. Praying he makes a full recovery


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

Batamine and bute. It does sound like colic. He needs to have a good poop and he will feel better.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like colic, get him up if you can and walk him, Do not let him eat, call a vet and see if his gums are pale. Is he sweating? Pawing? Biting at his sides? All signs of colic... How old is he?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

If you have a stethoscope I would take a listen to his stomach too to see what kind of noises it's making, if any. A wise horsewoman passed that tip into me, and my vets to seem to appreciate that I can give them that info. It can help them decide what's going on. 

If the horse has been doing this all day I would maybe consider calling an equine clinic, if you can't get a hold of the vet. I wouldn't try making it through the night without banamine or hearing from my vet.. That's just me though. I'm kind of a worry wart when it comes illnesses.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Vet ASAP! Most horses will colic at anything from the weather changing, feed change, eating dirt, exercise change its crazy what will get one sick. Don't let him roll. We use a gallon of mineral oil and a tube or once a turkey baster anything to get it in him, and try to walk him up and down a hill or in and out of a trailer, it might help get his stomach to loosen up. But definitely call the vet ours have saved their lives on many occasions. Ill be praying for yall. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes any news???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope he is doing ok!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Same. I hope he's feeling better.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man , I hope we can here something soon !
Lets all think happy thoughts here .


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

So sorry guys. Things got so crazy and the last thing on my mind was this website. Okay so I had my 4-H leader out with her vet-tech in-training daughter and they gave him 6 cc of banamine. He appeared to be doing better. We walked him around for a while doing 5 min walking 5 min break. Then put him in my barn(he isn't usually there). It was about 7 pm at this time. He was tense, but seemed to be relaxing due to the shots. I went inside because I hadn't eaten anything since noon and had needed to go to the bathroom HOURS ago. I came back out at 8 and watched him until 9. He tried to roll twice and was acting VERY unconformable and tense. I was about ready to call the vet. I hadn't up until this point because we almost never call the vet with anything. Anyway went inside and talked to parents and they had just decided to call the vet, when I decided to put my faith where my mind was. I had prayed over Andy earlier when we first saw the problem and had released faith. Now was a testing point in the faith. I choose to wait at least an hr before calling the vet. Me and my dad went back out there and he was doing much better than when I had left him. we gave him another 3 cc shot and walked him around for a good 30 min. Then I left him for about 2 hrs. He appeared to be doing great. Hadn't heard any sounds out of his gut yet nor had he pooped yet, but he seemed much better. He had urinated twice. I left him for the night and got between 4-7 hrs of sleep. I got up at 7:30 and went to check on him. He didn't look as good and hadn't passed anything. He had been rolling in the night too. We called to vets, but both said different things. one said to put a gallon mineral oil in him and wait and another began freaking out and said we needed to get him to their clinic ASAP! well we went with the first naturally. We only got probably 6 pints of mineral oil in him, but it was hard. By that time it was noon. I put him in the riding ring outside my house so I have complete view of him and so I can see if he poops. At about 11:30 I noticed sounds coming from his gut. Like swish, gargle, and burp. We had only put about 3 pints in him. I was just outside and still heard sounds, but he wasn't looking so great. Head down just standing there. I walked him around some and trotted a little. I tried to get him to drink because as far as I know he hasn't drank anything since 4 pm yesterday. He wouldn't, but I got like 100 cc of water into him with a syringe. That isn't a lot, but I am not sure how to get him to drink. I also don't have a larger syringe than a 10 cc. Any ideas?


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

Id say at that this point either take him to the vet or have a vet come out. If my babies don't get over a colic in one night I get them checked.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Colic is very serious he needs a vet, the gut noises are a good sign but he needs to have a bowel movement and not just a little a significant one before I would say he has improved at all. He needs a vet. Colic often, very OFTEN kills.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He really needs to go to a vet. This is very serious...if he doesn't see a vet, you could lose him.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes ,please take him to a vet or call one out to you . This isn't something that you can take the "wait and see" approach .
If he does or has damage to his gut it can be irreversible and will cause whim to have a very painful , excruciating death.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

He needs either a vet or a trip to your nearest clinic ASAP. Colic can and will kill, and if it's gone on for this long and hasn't just subsided with banamine then he may need help that only a vet or clinic can give. Take any hay out of his stall and have someone walk him till you can get him looked at. Do not wait any longer!! It's not okay that he hasn't passed any stool at all. I call my vet as soon as i know my horse is colicing and the give all my horses a 12hr chance to get over a colic. If it goes on I take them to the clinic. I've heard too many horror stories to wait. 

I hope you get some help.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow I sure hope he pulls through. I have never waited more than an hour to call the vet, I can't imagine leaving my horse in pain all night long! Poor guy.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have heard some people say that sometimes trailering them will help, load them up on the trailer and take them somewhere. It has happened that people put them on the trailer to take them to the vet and then the trailer ride makes them go... However, he has been sick so long I would want to have a vet out to the farm NOW. If you just can't get a vet to do a farm call then I would trailer him to a vet.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I really hope you have taken this horse to a vet. Colic KILLS. This us one if the mist serious things that can happen. You are keaving him alone and he is rolling. He can twist a gut and without immediate surgery will die.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree if he hasn't pooped he needs a vet. There is always the possibility that he has twisted his gut and that will not correct itself, or he could be trying to pass a stone from his stomach (can't remember what they are called, but they are formed in the stomach and will not come out on their own).


How are you getting the mineral oil in him? Usually the vet will run a tube up his nose to his stomach, empty the stomach first then pump the oil in. I do not recommend you try this unless you can be certain you are in the stomach and not his lungs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If he hasn't had a poop by now , Im afraid things aren't looking so good.
But thats just my opinion. Just because he is not laying down or he gets up when you ask doesn't mean he is going to be OK. Im praying for him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How's your pony doing? Praying for a good outcome... :hug: Don't forget to take care of yourself.... I know what it's like to have an animal at deaths door, and eating anything myself ( or sleeping for that matter!) rarely crossed my mind. You need to be there for your pony, but take care of yourself too. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Those ponies are strong little buggers , hopefully he is just fine .


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> How's your pony doing? Praying for a good outcome... :hug: Don't forget to take care of yourself.... I know what it's like to have an animal at deaths door, and eating anything myself ( or sleeping for that matter!) rarely crossed my mind. You need to be there for your pony, but take care of yourself too. :hug:


I haven"t been eating like I should, but I changed that today. I only have few minutes. We had the vet out yesterday. He tubed him and gave him some epsom salts. Right now we can only wait. He hasn't gotten any better. I gtg. We are waiting. there is nothing more we can do. he just needs to poop.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh no.  I sure hope he pulls through. :hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Call vet again....asap


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a friend who lost her pony not to long ago, same symptoms. They thought colic but was actually a disease the horse was vaccinated for. I forget what but its carried by mayflys. However its kind of like the flu shot, there are different strains. She was able to save her other horse. Just a thought


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll keep praying... :hug: I believe God cares very much about the animals He has entrusted into our care, all we can do is our best when they are ill. Sometimes it doesn't work out how we want it to, but that's just life. 

Keep us updated as your time allows. I'm glad you were able to get the vet out there.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would be walking him around a lot. My Arabian has colliced about 4 times because of cribbing. As soon as we see him showing any signs of collic, we give him banamine and walk him around for at least an hour without stopping. I think he needs an x-ray at this point to see what's really going on.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

^- Agreed. If he hasn't pooped within hours of being tubed then an x-ray or ultrasound would prob be a good next step. Maybe some blood work too.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes those would all be good things to do, but they are not in the budget right now. This horse is the cheapest in America and a good thing too or we would have probably sold him a long time ago. I can't afford an ultrasound or blood work. We gave him some Herb Lex and the lady we got it from has 10+ horses and she says she has never lost a horse when using it for colic. however she gives it at the first signs and keeps it from ever going into colic. _Crossroads Boars_ you are a great help! I am just going to take it every two hours at a time during the day and then every morning and evening. He is really tired tonight and not eating anything. He also hasn't drank since this morning. He keeps urinating, but not much comes out due to him not drinking. I really can't think about it right now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You can only do what you are able to afford and thats understandable.
If he is in a lot of pain , you may decide it is time to end his suffering.
Im so sorry


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Has he been in a trailer during any of this? My mare, who had colic maybe twice, and only once bad enough to go to the vet, did the whole "I'm better now" thing in the trailer. It was a 30-45 minute ride at least to get her there. In fact, she was also in heat, and hollering at the stud when we got her to the equine vet's place. She stayed overnight anyway, to make sure things were okay, but that ride did make a huge difference. I'd guess it has to do with the amount of swaying that their bodies do in transit, so they don't lay down, but gently move things without having to actually walk.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

A friend of mine gives enemas to his horses when they colic. I don't know how he does it but maybe you could google and see what comes up???


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with Laura, sometimes when you can't afford to go any further with proper treatment, you should consider what is best for your animal, and if that is putting it down, well so be it. Especially since he is suffering... I'm so very sorry, but I would consider that at this point if he continues to not improve.  I know what you are going through as I was just there with one of my favorite does. We lost her. I spent hundreds trying to save that doe and her unborn babies, and was with her 4 days and 3 nights straight with almost no sleep, and still lost her. I did everything I could, but sometimes you just can't save them. She was suffering, and although it was heartbreaking to lose her, I was relieved at the same time as she was no longer hurting.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

So sorry you are still dealing with this, and I feel so bad for your boy. Sounds like you are dealing with something other than colic at this point. 
You know him better than any of us, so do what you feel is best for him.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

At this point put him on a trailer and haul him around. If you don't have a trailer borrow one. Sometimes it will make them go. You don't have a lot to lose at this point and a trailer ride is cheap.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If he is getting tired, do not walk him. Walking is kind of the old way to cure colic and I did have a vet tell me one time she has seen several horses die of exhaustion during colic because the owner walked the horse all night. She said it was better to just let them rest, let them lay down, but do not let them roll. 

Is the banamine affecting him at all? If the banamine isn't taking the edge off I would really suspect he has twisted his gut or is trying to pass one of those stomach stones (finally remembered they are called enteroliths). I really hope he recovers.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Any news???


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

At this point I strongly suggest against putting extra stress on him by trailering, or by exhausting him with extra walking. On the first day, sure, why not. If he is not eating or drinking because he is in pain he should be put down... Im sorry to have to be blunt.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Anybody know what's happening with this poor horse?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Was wondering too


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I hate this.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im thinking she might have gotten offended. Im hoping the horse isn't suffering. I feel we put it as delicately as possible that he should be put down if she cannot provide proper care. His condition is serious , basically pretty grave when reading her posts. So , not sure what else we could have offered. We gave her support , ideas , hugs…..
But when its time , its time. But , with that said , we aren't there with him to actually see whats going on. I don't know what to think anymore . I hate being left hanging like this too


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I think your right, but I don't think anyone said anything wrong. when something that serious comes up all you can do is stress how serious it is and try for the animals sake to get people to see things.

Either way I hope they did what was best. Poor horse.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope ,I agree, nobody said anything IMO.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe the horse died or was put down, and shes just not up to telling us.... I didnt tell anyone or do anything except feed my animals when my horse had to be put down.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

So sorry guys. Things were crazy this weekend. I literally had no time on the computer. My other friends were offended too. I had 2 sleepovers, my all day homeschool co-op, church, a movie, another pair of friends coming over, and one of my parents friends coming over. I really had no time to get to the computer! He passed away on Thursday without us having a chance to put him down. I had decided to do it and even had said my goodbyes and taken some mane, but my dad was gone right then and couldn't put him down. He died before my dad got back. I had him buried and was thankful that his suffering had ended however it didn't appear to have been bad since he didn't appear to have been in pain until the very end. I took a day off to try and pull my self together. I didn't go to science class that day, but Friday I was back in full force and super busy. I didn't know I had planned so much for this weekend. I really haven't had time to grieve. Thanks for all you help and prayers. Please don't be too mad at me for making you wait so long.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh and I was not offended by anything you suggested. I thought you all had good suggestions. I just handled the situation the way I felt it should be.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your horse  sometimes these things do happen and there is nothing we can do to fix it.:hug:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear that he passed away...I know that is hard!  You did what you could for him and i am sure he had a wonderful, fun life with you. I am glad you able to say your good-byes before he passed.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.

For any inevitable future veterinary emergencies, you really ought make a emergency fund. He needed to actually be seen by a vet after your initial treatments failed. That was pretty clear to most of us here. Having an animal relying on you also means doing what is right. 

It doesn't take much saving each month to get a cushion for veterinary care.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry you last him  I know how scary colic can be. When my Arab had colic (has has had it about 4 times due to cribbing) he started having seizures. It was so, so, SO scary. It was pouring down rain and just terrible. Somehow he pulled through, right as the vet pulled in the driveway.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear for your lost him. It's very hard to lose any animal.

I second what Stacykins said. You never know when an emergency may come up and you'll need vet money. My first horse passed away 2 years ago of a sudden case of renal failure. It cost us 5k to just have him in the hospital on meds for less than 12hrs. And we still had vet bills from having to have our local vet come out 4 times in the day and a half before we had to take him to the clinic. He was possibly the greatest horse I've ever known and the pains never left, it's only become bearable. :blue:


----------



## MahonFam (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi. I am very sorry about your horse. I respect that you did what you felt was right for your horse. That is true responsibility. Deciding what is best under the circumstances and doing it.


----------

